# Kish Custom Fabrication titanium road



## cadence90 (Sep 12, 2004)

Kish Custom Fabrication titanium road bike.
59.5 st / 58.5 tt sloping
Frame weight: 1444g
Complete weight: 7306g / 16.07 lb.

I am very happy with this frame. Jim Kish is a phenomenal builder and an incredible person to work with!

*www.kishbike.com*


----------



## Chainslap (Jun 2, 2004)

WoW 
 
That's very nice!
It's good to see another Kish road bike on this board!

Keep the wheels rollin'


----------



## terry (Jan 29, 2004)

very nice. i like straight bladed forks and mixed components. whose hubs? the gold makes a nice compliment to the whole.


----------



## cadence90 (Sep 12, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words.
I absolutely love this frame!
The component choice is a mixture of light weight and reliability (I'm 6'-1", 215#).
The result is very nice, very quick.

The wheels (like the entire bike intended for everyday use) are FRM SP-R 21 SD:
FRM Niobium OC rims; FRM Road FL-R Feather (front) + Team (rear) hubs; DT Aero Speed + DT Competition (DS) spokes, built by Spada-USA. 1398g (2183g complete). Very solid wheels so far.


----------

